# Glad this isn't where I board Dante!



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How did they not know it was there dog when they picked her up though?

Family Says Kennel Gave Them Wrong Dog

UPDATED: 12:27 pm PDT April 10, 2008


LAKE OSWEGO, Ore. -- A black Labrador happily wagged its tail at Ken Griggs' home Wednesday night, but there's just one problem.

The family told Portland television station KPTV that the dog, recently picked up at a local kennel, doesn't belong to them.

The Griggs family said the Tail Wag Inn in Dundee gave them the wrong dog when they picked it up after spring break.

"I've got five kids," Griggs said. "She's like the sixth kid, and everybody wants the dog back." 

Griggs took Callie, his pet of seven years, to the kennel for boarding. When he returned the next day, his family didn't get Callie back.

"You don't think that somebody's going to give you the wrong dog," Griggs said.

At first, Griggs thought the dog belonged to his family -- it looked the same as Callie. But he said the dog wasn't enthusiastic to see the family and its habits and mannerisms were also different.

Griggs called the kennel to return the dog.

"I was very concerned when that happened," said Allison Best, the kennel owner. "I've been in business 10 years and I've never heard of anything like this happening."

Best said the kennel had eight black labs over spring break and they all played together in the yard every day.

The Griggs are certain the kennel made a mistake. Callie had her dew claws clipped off as a puppy, but the dog returned to them still had its dew claws. X-rays also showed no surgery on the dog's elbow as theirs had.

But Best said she's done all she can.

"I have called all of the female black lab owners that were here," she said. "They're all confident they have their dogs."

The mix-up may have been prevented by the use of a collar, but the kennel does not allow collars because it considers them dangerous. Best said she'll review the rule to see if there's another way to identify pets in their care.

Griggs has spoken with an attorney. He said if no one recognizes the dog at his home, he's not sure where he'll turn next.

http://www.kptv.com/family/15847789/detail.html


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

No kidding. I would be extremely ticked if they gave me the wrong dog. I am pretty confident that Rocky would not go with a stranger, but still you never know.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Holy crap! How could they not know? 6th kid my butt, you notice if you've been given the wrong kid. My dogs can be in a herd of dogs that look just like them but I can point mine out in about .0001 seconds.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaHoly crap! How could they not know? 6th kid my butt, you notice if you've been given the wrong kid. My dogs can be in a herd of dogs that look just like them but I can point mine out in about .0001 seconds.


I agree w/Jesusica. If you are too oblivious to see immediately that the dog they bring out to you isn't yours, then don't be whining when no one else knows they have the wrong dog either. Holy crap! No way to ID any of the dogs in the kennel? And, I think it's a stupid idea to let all those dogs "play" together as well, while being boarded. I used to work for a vet, and we kenneled plenty of dogs, but they got individual walks, never loose together, and we sure as







never gave anyone the wrong dog back. Cripes! People who can't pick their dog out of a million of the same color/breed, shouldn't even have a dog!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree, mine could be among hundreds but I would know who my family doggie member was. They are a huge part of your life and I don't see how you could leave a facility with the wrong dog.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess what I am wondering is this: If what the guys says is true, and his dog got her dew claws clipped as a puppy, and the dog they were given by the kennel doesn't, then one of those other owners MUST have a dog with no dew claws! Can't they just call around and ask the other owners to check the dew claws? I don't see how this is so difficult!?! People amaze me sometimes...


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

If the other owners are not willing to cooperate (thoroughly convinced they have their dog and ignore requests or know they have the wrong dog and don't want to return it) the boarding place probably can't legally force the other owners to cooperate in providing proof without some sort of court order. Unless there's something about this in any of the paperwork they sign.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't even imagine! I'd for sure know my own dogs, and even more important, they'd know ME!!! Definitely a case for having your dog microchipped. At least then they'd be able to prove they have the wrong dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Someone can compell the other owners to cooperate. I'm not sure who but it certainly can be done. I guess if you have something as difficult to distinguish as a lab you'd better have it microchipped before you board it!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

The missing dog is probably trained and the one he got may turn out to be a Holy Terror!! There is a family out there that boarded a demon and got an angel when they picked her up. I sure hope he finds a way to get his dog back.....


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow what a story! hope they find their dog...and yeah definately a case for microchipping!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Craziness.... I can't see how they wouldn't know right off the bat. I wonder who noticed first that it wasn't the right dog? It would be funny if it was one of the kids.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:There is a family out there that boarded a demon and got an angel when they picked her up.


Yeah, I'm thinking that could be the case.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay I just caught this on the news, and here is a link to the video on CH8's site. http://www.kgw.com/video/video-index.html?nvid=234949&shu=1 

These owners are







!!! They've (mistakenly) taken the exact same dog home TWICE!!!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ShellyGThe missing dog is probably trained and the one he got may turn out to be a Holy Terror!! There is a family out there that boarded a demon and got an angel when they picked her up. I sure hope he finds a way to get his dog back.....


I wouldn't care if my dog was a holy terror and I could take home an angel. I would want MY dog!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

twice? They used the same kennel after it happened once before? that is just too bazaar. I mean really: "Honey, did you check her dew claws?" Come on. I cannot imagine it happening once, but labs (to me) look rather indistinct, and well, as I have never boarded a dog, I suppose I have heard that behavior is sometimes odd when you come and get them. But isn't there that one little thing, personality and expression that makes a dog unique. How in the world could you take a different dog home?


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow...Twice? That is just crazy.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We just had one of the clients that was caught up in the mix up, bring his dog in for a chip scan. 

He did have the correct dog. 
He was already sure, but with all the goings on he wanted to prove his dog, was his. 
Very crazy.

: )


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yikes!!!! Microchips rock! 

Hope everyone ends up with the right dog!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Can't imagine not knowing their own dog.


----------



## shikari23 (Mar 4, 2008)

He took the 'wrong' dog back to try to get 'the right dog' back, then wound up with the 'wrong' dog again. He also claimed that he was in a 'hurry' when he picked up the dog.


----------

